# Questions before I leave for BMQ



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

I just had a couple of little questions for before I leave for BMQ.

Firstly, I have received my joining orders with the list of equipment that I need to bring, however I do not see anywhere on it where it mentions about bringing civilian clothes. Should we bring these types of personal items to the course? 

Secondly, the course starts on the Monday, and we are being taken there on a Sunday, so should I be wearing my CADPAT uniform on that Sunday so I arrive wearing it, or is that not necessary.

If it matters, I am doing my BMQ and SQ at the Connaught Ranges.


----------



## Pte AJB (2 Jun 2007)

Bring some comfortable clothes to throw on once you're dismissed for the day, and a set or two of decent looking duds if per chance you happen to get a weekend off. Though do not expect much spare time or weekends during BMQ, SQ maybe. 

Have you done Pre-BMQ, where basic marching, saluting, and dress and deportment is covered? If not, I would forego the uniform for the CF has not yet properly versed you in its wear. If you have, then wear it.

Good luck on course.


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Well I have been to several parade nights with my unit, and we have been taught some basic drill work stuff. Also, we just got our kit on the 31st, and we had parade that night, and we were told to wear it then, so we have at least covered some of the aspects of the uniform.


----------



## Pte AJB (2 Jun 2007)

Wear it, and do yourself a favour and form your beret before you go.


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Haha yeah, I've already got that one done , did that as soon as I got home with my kit actually. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Quag (2 Jun 2007)

No need to wear the uniform upon arrival.  Most will not be in uniform.  You DO NOT want to stand out.  Being a grey man helps sometimes, just my 2 cents.


----------



## RHFC_moxness (2 Jun 2007)

rusty26 said:
			
		

> Haha yeah, I've already got that one done , did that as soon as I got home with my kit actually. Thanks for the heads up though.



Rusty! I'm on course at Connaught as of this Monday as well! What unit are you from? I'm RHFC out of Cambridge.  I had made a thread earlier about wearing my combats while travelling to Connaught and I've gotten mixed answers, since respondants in this thread are suggesting wearing it, I figure I had may as well.  How are you travelling there? I'm on a Greyhound to Ottawa and being picked up there to be driven to course.

edit: Ugh, posted too quickly it seems haha.... wear or don't wear.. I'm so confused haha.  I think at this point I'll flip a coin!


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Im with the Royals Regiment of Canada, and I am supposed to meet at Denison Armoury, where we are getting bused over to the Connaught ranges. And yeah, im not sure whether to wear or not. I guess I'lkl show up without it on, and if I need it on then I can quickly change on the way to Ottawa anyway. But hopefully I will see you there!


----------



## Quag (2 Jun 2007)

For new recruits, you are NOT required to wear uniform when showing up for BMQ.  It won't kill you to wear it, but you risk possibly getting jacked up by someone for either being a "keener" or wearing it incorrectly.  And if you think its easy as lemon pie to wear it, you'd be surprised.  It's not rocket science, but you have to be careful.  Take this with a grain of salt, things you do early in your career like this won't have a big impact on your career.  Just don't do it for the LCF, cause you will soon find out that it will have the opposite effect.


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Ok thanks alot, I wont show up in uniform, but if told otherwise there by someone of a higher rank, then I can change into uniform if need be.


----------



## Quag (2 Jun 2007)

Exactly, like I said, don't take my word as gospel, I'm just trying to help you out.  I wouldn't intentionally try to screw you over, I'm just trying to ensure your transition into the Forces is as smooth as possible.  But don't you think its smarter to get told to put them on, then take them off?  One you can claim ignorance, but when you put on that uniform, you are held to a higher level.  Good luck on course! You sound like a motivated person, you will do great!


----------



## RHFC_moxness (2 Jun 2007)

rusty26 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks alot, I wont show up in uniform, but if told otherwise there by someone of a higher rank, then I can change into uniform if need be.



Guess I'll do the same, I just got off the phone with a pal in the army and he suggested the same thing, he said more then likely I'll mess something up in the way I wear it and get jacked up for it, so may as well avoid that if possible.  Random question, but when you got your kit did they issue you underwear? I'm really sort of confused at the moment because my joining intructions were printed REALLY quickly for me and I have no kit list (just a list of where to label my gear) and nothing specifying who/which building to report to, luckily I'm being picked up by someone from the base so I'm sure they'll take me where I'm supposed to go. 

I'm really excited, and nervous too, been waiting on this for quite some time (had shoulder problems so had to back out of my application a few years ago).  Are you in line for an SQ this summer (and maybe BIQ?)?

edit to clarify: last line meaning whether you're on course for both an SQ and a BIQ, or just an SQ, or neither.


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Yeah, when I got my kit i was issued 5 pairs of underwear, but I am pretty sure that it doesnt matter much what you wear as underwear, seeing as how nobody will ever see it. My joining orders state that "candidates will report to Bldg 9 Bisley", so thats where you may need to go. And yes, I am doing BMQ and SQ in Connaught, and then over to Meaford for DP1. How about yourself?


----------



## RHFC_moxness (2 Jun 2007)

rusty26 said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I got my kit i was issued 5 pairs of underwear, but I am pretty sure that it doesnt matter much what you wear as underwear, seeing as how nobody will ever see it. My joining orders state that "candidates will report to Bldg 9 Bisley", so thats where you may need to go. And yes, I am doing BMQ and SQ in Connaught, and then over to Meaford for DP1. How about yourself?



Yeah I wasn't really concerned about whether people woudl care about my underwear, just wondering if I should have gotten some (less civie junk to bring along).  Oh well!

I got sworn in very last minute and was rushed off on course (I wasnt' expecting to be on BMQ until 3July) so at the moment I'm only lined up for BMQ... I've been told that there's a spot being held for me for DP1 but they need to get me onto an SQ of course before i can move on to that.  At this point looks like I'm only in it for 4 weeks which is sort of too bad, I really hope they manage to get me on SQ haha! Looking forward to meeting you! Lots of troops from your unit coming along?


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Well hopefully they can get you in SQ as well, would make more sense if you can get all 3 courses done this summer if at all possible. And theres a couple from my unit that leave for the June 4th start. What about you?
Also, whats your name and how old are you, I'll be sure to look out for you while im there.


----------



## RHFC_moxness (2 Jun 2007)

rusty26 said:
			
		

> Well hopefully they can get you in SQ as well, would make more sense if you can get all 3 courses done this summer if at all possible. And theres a couple from my unit that leave for the June 4th start. What about you?
> Also, whats your name and how old are you, I'll be sure to look out for you while im there.



I'm 22... name is Stefan Moxness.... Yours? I'll keep a heads up for you too, as far as I know I'm flying solo in terms of people from RHFC so it'll be nice to know at least someone's name when I get there haha.   See you on Sunday evening/night.  Safe travels there!


----------



## rusty26 (2 Jun 2007)

Name is Bryan White, im 18. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Orchard (13 Jun 2007)

Hello

I am leaving for Connaught as well on July 3rd for bmq and sq. 

I was just wondering, I know you have bags for your kit and everything but for everything else like civies and other belongings, what do you bring that in?
Also is there availability for electricity for like electric shaver, or just bring a bunch of batteries? and also since your there for the whole duration, should you bring a cell phone or is that something that shouldn't be brought? 

Thank you very much, and any other tips you want to throw my way that would be great.

Take care.

Orchard


----------

